# Another Good Video Review Source



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I've watched their vids for the past couple of seasons now. Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes unquantifiable numbers we love unquantifiable numbers!


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yes unquantifiable numbers we love unquantifiable numbers!


I give your response a "Shred Cred" of 89. :dunno:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Other than the numbers, I like that there are multiple levels of riders giving their take.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Leo said:


> Other than the numbers, I like that there are multiple levels of riders giving their take.


Plus they ride some pretty sweet terrain! I wish that the one time I rode Stevens the snow had been what it's like in their videos. Some nice steeps, cliffs etc...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Stevens it's all about when it gets snow. I miss the terrain I don't miss the people.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Cambered bitchboard got a 94. No thanks, I'll keep reading reviews on here and BA's site.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

whats BAs site? Never knew he had one


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

^ My sarcasm meter might be broken but if not, The Angry Snowboarder.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Inky said:


> Cambered bitchboard got a 94. No thanks, I'll keep reading reviews on here and BA's site.


I hope nobody would give any real thought to the actual rating they give. Getting the actual thoughts of multiple riders who just used the board is the only valuable thing I would take from the site.


----------

